# 7d mark ii or 6D



## fair tomorrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Going to upgrade my camera and having a hard choice... i currently have a 60D and use the 85 1.8, and 50mm 1.8, i shoot mostly events and eventually will get into video work. So im wondering which camera will be a better suite for me or any other recommendations. also im looking to pick up another lens for all around shooting, so any tips, hints or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ksgal (Jul 16, 2015)

If by events you mean wedding/corporate/bar/birthday events, then image quality and being able to shoot in low light sends you to the 6D. However you mention video, and that would push you to the 70D. 

I love my 7D2, but I use it at horse and sporting events - things that move fast and need fps. It does very well for portraits and low light for the trade off of those fps and AF, but I'm not sure that is what you are needing. 

Another option is to wait a bit more for the 5D3 price to come down when the 5D4 comes out, and have good video, great AF, and great low light performance. 

For video though, the best/cheapest option that can still do good stills is the 70D, very good low light performance in a crop sensor, very good video (and things people like for it, articulating screen, touch screen focus etc...)

I think eventually you'll want one for video, and one for stills, but as I understand it, the 70D is the best choice out there now to do both on a budget.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2015)

ksgal said:


> If by events you mean wedding/corporate/bar/birthday events, then image quality and being able to shoot in low light sends you to the 6D. However you mention video, and that would push you to the 70D.
> 
> I love my 7D2, but I use it at horse and sporting events - things that move fast and need fps. It does very well for portraits and low light for the trade off of those fps and AF, but I'm not sure that is what you are needing.
> 
> ...


100% agree to all said by ksgal 

I only want to add that if you change to FF you still can use your lenses really well - I'd say even better. 
But be aware that your 85 will become what you do with your 50 now, the 50 will get wider and if you want to still have the reach of the 85 you'll need something like a 135 mm lens. (the 135L is a wonderful lens, but not cheap  )

Enjoy your new gear whatever you'll choose.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 16, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> ksgal said:
> 
> 
> > If by events you mean wedding/corporate/bar/birthday events, then image quality and being able to shoot in low light sends you to the 6D. However you mention video, and that would push you to the 70D.
> ...



One thing that people overlook a lot is ergonomics. A DSLR held up to your face might be great for taking stills, but is terrible for video. An articulated screen is almost a must for shooting video on a DSLR...


----------



## EduPortas (Jul 16, 2015)

fair tomorrow said:


> Going to upgrade my camera and having a hard choice... i currently have a 60D and use the 85 1.8, and 50mm 1.8, i shoot mostly events and eventually will get into video work. So im wondering which camera will be a better suite for me or any other recommendations. also im looking to pick up another lens for all around shooting, so any tips, hints or suggestions are welcome.



I've used both. If you depend too much on your articulating screen then go for the *70D*. 

Both the 6D and 7D Mark II force you to really plan your shots beforehand with proper framing due

to their fixed screen. For some, this is not a problem. But if you do a lot of hand-held stuff for live events

then it _will_ be an issue, unless you go for a really wide-angle lens to ensure everything is in the shot.

I consider both the 6D and the 7D Mark II as pro cameras. They demand a high level of skill from the user

to extract the best out of them. The 6D is even more demanding when you consider the paper-thin DOF 

you'll have to take into account with fast lenses.


----------



## eninja (Jul 20, 2015)

I shoot paid event about once a month.
I use 6D primary and 70D for backup and video.

You can get 2nd hand camera for both.

Here is my website: www.sgphotog.com I am not a savvy photographer, and my target market is those budget couple, but still quality is ok. My output is not fancy.


----------



## jmphoto (Jul 20, 2015)

This thread need go no further; ksgal + Max + Don have nailed it. Own/use 60D/6D/70D and 7D2; unless you need 10 fps your choice is between 6D (new, more expensive?, version soon?) and 70D. Given your 60D framing experience, and pending video, 70D better choice. I'm often surprised at what I see when switching to (least used) 6D.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 20, 2015)

jmphoto said:


> This thread need go no further; ksgal + Max + Don have nailed it. Own/use 60D/6D/70D and 7D2; unless you need 10 fps your choice is between 6D (new, more expensive?, version soon?) and 70D. Given your 60D framing experience, and pending video, 70D better choice. I'm often surprised at what I see when switching to (least used) 6D.



+1, if it were strictly stills, I'd lean towards the 6D for the better low light. However the 6D is pretty mediocre for video while the 70D is much better, especially with the DPAF and articulating screen.


----------



## andrewflo (Jul 21, 2015)

I have to agree that, generally speaking, the 70D will be most consumer-friendly DSLR for video. But the 7DII really has some better video features for the semi-pro/pro.

The 7DII compared the 70D has:

Substantially less aliasing/moire (similar to the 5DIII, whereas the 70D is comparable to the 6D)
1080p60
Headphone jack
Clean HDMI output

Video showing moire comparison (look at background brick building): https://vimeo.com/106524090

For general shooters, I'd probably stick the 70D. But for pro's seeking the best image quality possible, the 7DII is superior.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think personally I'd go for the 7DII just because of the AF points.. 9 Af and one cross type point on the 6D is pretty low.. I have a basic dslr now and that's what is holding me back now.


----------



## Benhider (Jul 22, 2015)

You'll love the 6D. Full frame is a big improvement for prime lens shooting


----------



## K (Aug 3, 2015)

If you are a paid event photographer, I would go for the 7D2 for the following reasons -

1. Dual card slot data integrity. It isn't a matter of IF, but a matter of WHEN a card will fail. You can't reshoot an event. Many data recoveries succeed, but NOT ALL. Of those that succeed, rarely are 100% of the photos recovered. After all, the whole reason a failure took place is because data on the card became corrupted. In this day and age of social networking - reputations can be ruined quickly and hard earned referrals lost. Ignore all the morons who will say this isn't that important. If that was true, the 5D and 1D series would have one slot, but they don't. You owe it to yourself, your business and the customer to protect the images. The 7D2 does that at a very reasonable price point. It is almost unethical not to.

2. You said video, 7D2 has good video. The 6D does not. 7D2 lacks only the articulating touch screen. If you do video that requires that, then you really need a 70D and set that up as a dedicated video rig and forget trying to do it all in one body because you give up too many other things going with the 70D.

3. Speed. Events often require a decent FPS to capture key moments. At 10 FPS, the 7D2 will do it. The 6D has a lousy 4.5 which means you and your finger need to have good timing.

4. AF system. Depending what you shoot during these events, the AF on the 7D2 is better.

5. Build quality - the 7D2 is tougher.

6. Anti-flicker. This feature alone is worth it. Events are often take place under crappy fluorescent lighting. The anti-flicker mode will dramatically reduce your post-processing work flow and improve consistency across the album you create.

7. 100% finder on the 7D2.


The only things the 6D does better:


1. Sharper, better image quality all around. FF advantage here. FF sensor will resolve more detail even at the same megapixel count. Not much else to say.

2. Better low light performance. If you genuinely run into situations where you are shooting at ISO 6400 and 12800 AND using these photos as keepers - the 6D will show an improvement. At lower ISOs with NR, it makes little to no difference on print. Some would rightfully argue the 7D2's ISO 6400 shots are perfectly usable, and they would be correct. But that depends on your standards.

3. DOF. Again, FF advantage here. While APS-C can be wonderful, all things being equal, the FF sensor gets a perspective the APS-C cannot. Although, in event shooting and to customers - I doubt they would ever notice or even care. Good glass is a larger part of the equation.


I would easily weight the 7D2's advantages as much more important. There are tons of pros out there shooting 60D, 70D, 7D, 7D2, and even the 40D!....the image quality as you already know, is perfectly fine. Results are great, and you can create albums, prints and slideshows and whatever that easily meets typical pro standards out there for albums.


If someone said they just shoot portrait sessions, the 6D is the easy choice because that is a controlled environment and all the 7D2 advantages no longer matter. You control the pace. You can reshoot (within reason). You can tether or wifi transfer. You control the lighting. You focus where you want every time. All the difficulties of event shooting vanish - and all you are left with is which camera has better image quality. That would be the 6D.

However, in the real world things are really tough at events, the 7D2 has features that really do assist in making the shots. There's little time for adjustments. Things happen quickly. Conditions are never ideal, and often they are awful. The 6D shoots like an older DSLR.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 5, 2015)

K said:


> If you are a paid event photographer, I would go for the 7D2 for the following reasons -
> 
> 1. Dual card slot data integrity. It isn't a matter of IF, but a matter of WHEN a card will fail. You can't reshoot an event. Many data recoveries succeed, but NOT ALL. Of those that succeed, rarely are 100% of the photos recovered. After all, the whole reason a failure took place is because data on the card became corrupted. In this day and age of social networking - reputations can be ruined quickly and hard earned referrals lost. Ignore all the morons who will say this isn't that important. If that was true, the 5D and 1D series would have one slot, but they don't. You owe it to yourself, your business and the customer to protect the images. The 7D2 does that at a very reasonable price point. It is almost unethical not to.
> 
> ...



get a 7D2 your love it


9W9A3556-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


9W9A2613-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 5, 2015)

MyCanon1 said:


> Hey Everyone.. I'm selling my Canon EOS 5D Mark II and a Canon Ultrasonic 50mm lens for $1200 or BO. Is there a thread here for that?
> 
> Thanks!



This sales post does not belong here in this thread. You keep posting this ad in random threads and it is not in keeping with the forum rules.


----------



## eninja (Aug 5, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a paid event photographer, I would go for the 7D2 for the following reasons -
> ...



How about photos of 7Dii with ISO 6400?
Indoors and night time. It is normal to shoot ISO 6400 and shutter speed of 1/125. at F4.
My experience from 70D, not very usable.

With 6D I can at ISO 10000 still usable. I can use 6D to shoot photos above:
Use a bit wide angle lens, set to Ai servo, use center point and target on the player, shoot 5 frames per sec.
then Crop, to the photos above.

I can do low light plus this with the 6D.

Honestly, the only thing I can see advantage of 7Dii is that, center AF point of 6D was multiplied and spread. But looking at other features like, high iso, weight, what else... 6D wins..
Specially the choice of wide angle lens. Which wide angle lens can be use on a crop sensor?
14mm L is so expensive
11-24mm also expensive
16-35mm F4 - F4 to slow aperture for crop
24-70 F2.8 ii - this starts at 35mm, you can not take 5 people group picture with this. 
24-70 F4 - same as above, even slower aperture.
70-200 F4 - good but slow aperture still
70-200 F2.8 - expensive

your only choice is wide angle are
16-35 F2.8 but lens like this photos looks really good at full frame.
17-55 - not L lens, not EF lens.

I will choose 6D anytime.


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 5, 2015)

eninja said:


> How about photos of 7Dii with ISO 6400?
> Indoors and night time. It is normal to shoot ISO 6400 and shutter speed of 1/125. at F4.
> My experience from 70D, not very usable.
> 
> ...


Good thing that you have invested in 6D and probably to a bunch of L glass you don't use or are unable to use (judging by how obsessed you are with them). 

Truth is, with 6D you simply can't do what 7DII does, actually I went with 70D instead of 6D because I needed those extra AF points and much faster shooting speed. I had 550D so I knew single center point and 6D's 4,5fps wouldn't cut it. Difference here is, that 6D just *can't* get those pics of fast moving subjects because either it's AF is too crippled (subject is too fast to be kept in focus with single AF point, 7DII wins here like a million to zero) and/or the fps rate is too slow, you'll simply miss that best moment but will get some good quality meh photos instead. But crop cams can do low light shooting at ISO6400, quality isn't the same but you can get those shots and they can look good especially to people that know pretty much nothing about cameras.

TL;DR: 6D gets you shots only on static subjects and low light. 7DII gets you same as 6D but in lo light the quality is worse, it also gives you ability to shoot any action.


----------



## ksgal (Aug 5, 2015)

eninja said:


> How about photos of 7Dii with ISO 6400?
> Indoors and night time. It is normal to shoot ISO 6400 and shutter speed of 1/125. at F4.
> My experience from 70D, not very usable.
> 
> ...



Ok, couple points. 

1. I think the 10-22mm efs isn't on the list there, and it is a very sweet lens:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-10-22mm-f-3.5-4.5-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

2. I regularly use 6400 ISO on my 7DII - at night, at 1/400 - 1/800 to stop action on the dirt track under the crappiest lighting conditions (different lighting temperature lights - mixed as they go around the track) at 70mph or so. 

Usually I'm up in the 10,000-12,800 range. 

below is SOOC, and then a crop in of the same picture. 

I'm not even good at PP for noise, this is some tweaking in LR, that's it. 

PLUS the anti flicker feature is totally worth it under this lighting condition.. I need to change color temp, I can, it is the whole frame. not 1/2 and 1/2 with some weird gradient. 

Is the 6D better at high iso? probably. Is it marginal? yes, it is. You must know how to expose this sensor properly, but when you do, it gives a FF a run for its money. 

Please explain why this isn't acceptable for iso 6400. 

70-200 f2.8 non is lens was used. Not expensive, less than $900 used. 

6D is a great camera - and I thought long and hard before I made my choice, it was certainly in the running. But for what I do, the 7DII was the easy choice. And it exceeded my expectations. 

6D is not the hands down winner between the two like you think it is. It is a right tool for the right job sort of thing, and there is overlap where they will both do equally as well.


----------



## eninja (Aug 6, 2015)

ksgal said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > How about photos of 7Dii with ISO 6400?
> ...



Yes, anti flicker is a good feature for electrical lighting at higher shutter speed.
If you need this feature you choose 7dii.

Ok, iso 6400 of 7dii maybe better to you. But 6D is a lot lot better.

6D is a good all around camera than 7Dii.
If you can compensate the lack of multiple AF point with a bit of skills.
Lens wise, circumstance and cost wise, 6D is better.

Let say I got a friend with me, I want to take a bit of medium portrait.
Using 70-200 F2.8 non IS
For crop sensor, you need to step back maybe 7 meters away or so. And then your F2.8 becomes F4 or so depth of field equivalent.
With full frame, you get better ISO, you can shoot at 70mm focal length, you have F2.8 depth of field, if you don't care depth of field, you can choose 70-200 F4L IS, or even 70-300 L lens on the similar price.

And yes, for a given time, 7dii can shoot twice as much photo as the 6D.
if you need 10 photos per sec, then take 7Dii. Else you just waste your money on something that you really don't not need.

With your car photos. Set aside the flicker issues. 6D can output better quality photos.
In this scenario you paid 7dii for the anti flickr issues. If you shoot this scene only once a year. For me its not worth it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 6, 2015)

If you are going to shoot at high ISO then the 6D is superior to the 7D II.
I think the 7D II is poor at ISO 6400.
The 7D II is great outdoor in good light as an action camera. Its good value for money as that.
I don't think its good value for money if you only use it as a general camera. A 70D is better value for that.
The 6D is a great landscape camera. It has a very good sensor. I've never took video with one.
I prefer video from the 5D III that the 7DII.
I have had rolling shutter issues or wobble more easily with a 7DII.
On the other hand focusing is smoother on the 7DII.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 6, 2015)

The 6D is not simply a good landscape camera but a great landscape camera, light but tough, GPS, Wi-Fi (for remote shooting) and a good sensor for cropping & printing to A3 and above.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 7, 2015)

eninja said:


> ksgal said:
> 
> 
> > eninja said:
> ...


the 6D is not and ideal camera anymore unless your doing low light work and portraits or subject that dont move alot and yess the ISO is good
but hey when the 7D2 is giving full frame cameras a run for there money then u really gotta sit back and think


9W9A3921-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


9W9A3939-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr
I LOVE MY 7D2 AND 5D3 combo


----------



## eninja (Aug 7, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> the 6D is not and ideal camera anymore unless your doing low light work and portraits or subject that dont move alot and yess the ISO is good



Yes we all agree what you just said about 6D advantages. Done!

7Dii only good for subjects that move a lot.


----------



## K (Aug 10, 2015)

To summarize my detailed previous post -

With the 6D, you're buying a *sensor*. That's all it really is. A better IQ, low light, FF sensor surrounded by a 2007-2008 era type camera. With the exception of wifi (no big deal).

The 7D2 is a better *camera* overall. It is better in all other ways actually...

So the question becomes, is the 7D2 sensor good enough? If yes, then it is a no-brainer and go with the 7D2. If the answer is no - then your needs require more image quality and/or low light performance and you need a better sensor and the 6D becomes the choice, although with significant compromises in other areas.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 10, 2015)

eninja said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > the 6D is not and ideal camera anymore unless your doing low light work and portraits or subject that dont move alot and yess the ISO is good
> ...



the 7D2 can do everything you need it too do so umm ya sarcasm is noted


----------



## Ruined (Aug 13, 2015)

I have both.

7D2 is a better overall camera. Much better interface, better AF, more useful features.

6D has better DOF control, more detail, and is a bit less noisy due to full frame. But boy, is the interface primitive in comparison to the 7D2. It feels like the stripped model in comparison. The AF works for slow/non-moving subjects, or if you use only the center point, but even then with fast lenses using it can be cumbersome when you only have one cross type sensor in the middle. You can focus in live view, but that might not always be possible. Also with fast lenses, the 6D only has a 1/4000 shutter which may require you to need an ND filter in daylight to prevent overexposure with shallower DOF.

If you are only doing landscape and studio work the 6D will do the job. For other things, the 7D2 is a better overall camera, though the 6D is workable - just gets tiresome being so limited after a while.


----------



## eninja (Aug 13, 2015)

Ruined said:


> I have both.
> 
> 7D2 is a better overall camera. Much better interface, better AF, more useful features.
> 
> ...



as per said:


| 6D | 7Dii |
----------------------------------------------
. DOF (Bokeh) Better
. Details Better
. Less Noise Better
. Interface Better
. AF slow subject Good | Better
. Max Shutter Speed 1/4000
only


----------



## ksgal (Aug 13, 2015)

Eninja, I really don't understand why there is a need to disagree here. Everyone conceeds the 6D has a better sensor, at high iso, and has better noise performance when you are up at high iso.. 

Anyone who has handled both cameras can immediately tell the 7DII is the more feature rich camera, able to do more in a variety of situations the 6D can't even handle. 

I can come up with a selected list too - favoring the 7DII. The list you provide only holds meaning for specific goals, and holds no meaning if both are going to be shooting at 100 iso. 

I'm glad you love your 6D, I'm sad you are missing out on a great camera in the 7DII. 

BTW, max shutter is 1/8000 on the 7DII, so you can put 'Better' over in that column for the Tie.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 13, 2015)

ksgal said:


> Eninja, I really don't understand why there is a need to disagree here. Everyone conceeds the 6D has a better sensor, at high iso, and has better noise performance when you are up at high iso..
> 
> Anyone who has handled both cameras can immediately tell the 7DII is the more feature rich camera, able to do more in a variety of situations the 6D can't even handle.
> 
> ...



I agree, the 6D had the better sensor, but is probably inferior in every other way. Heck, I own a "lowly" 70D and I've been saying since day one of owning the 6D that the 70D is better in every single way, other then the advantages of the FF sensor (and technically GPS if that is important to you).

With all that said, there is one other thing to take in to consideration, and that is the lens line up. The problem I have with Canon's crop system is that one cannot get the focal lengths that one can get in most other systems. Especially on the wide end and fast primes things get very limiting very quickly with Canon crop cameras. So once that is taken into consideration, I find that to be a huge advantage that a 6D has over a 7D/70D etc.


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 13, 2015)

K said:


> To summarize my detailed previous post -
> 
> With the 6D, you're buying a *sensor*. That's all it really is. A better IQ, low light, FF sensor surrounded by a 2007-2008 era type camera. With the exception of wifi (no big deal).
> 
> ...



As a satisfied 6D owner I fully agree, and am very glad Canon gives us these different options. If my photography transitions away from landscape, travel, night, portrait and theater photography (where the 6D is good-to-great) to action, wildlife and rough weather pursuits I'd happily pick up a 7D-II to complement my 6D or "upgrade" to a 5D-III, but a great sensor in a smaller, simpler body is perfect for me (and my wallet) right now. Horses for courses.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 13, 2015)

Re: 6D: And a very nice sensor it is! Perfect camera for the manual focus, slow composition type of photographer. I enjoy mine very much.
Re: 7D2: mini 1DX for amateur wildlife and sports photographers. B and H had a really good price yesterday, so I finally caved in to refresh my birding camera, formerly the 60D. 
Re: 60D: Dated, but it's eventually going to the camera surgeon to get its hot-mirror removed and get configured as an IR camera or a full spectrum camera.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 14, 2015)

The 7D MKII really is a different beast to the 6D and comparing them in reality makes no sense. I always felt the 7D was a terrible landscape camera the IQ fell way short of what I expected, but for wildlife, cars & planes it was and is great. When I got the 6D the difference in my landscape shots was like night & day in terms of detail and colorimagery but Ive never used it for what the 7D excels in. Im holding off right now from getting the 7D MKII in the hope Canon release a 6D MKII in the near future that improves upon the limited AF points Im not so concerned about higher frame rates. Dependant on that I will then make a decision about the 7D MKII to replace my 7D which sees far less use than my 6D.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 20, 2015)

Ruined said:


> I have both.
> 
> 7D2 is a better overall camera. Much better interface, better AF, more useful features.
> 
> ...



tell that too those 6D users the ancient slow AF isnt going get the job done always


----------



## eninja (Aug 20, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > I have both.
> ...



If you have a choice to use 5Diii, would you choose 7dii in low light?


----------



## Oneand0 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fairtomorrow, what did you end up getting? It's been about a month!

I own both and shoot with both. Right now my 6D is in the repair, due to a wave catching me and camera on California coast. So I have been forced to use 7D II. 7D II is my backup camera for landscape and primary for action & pet photography. I'm a landscape photographer and do some pet photography. Both are a hobby, but I do get paid from time to time.

The 6D comes out with more clarity and is more rich in color, every time due to the full frame. The 7D II comes out clear and close to 6D, if you use prime lenses and focus is right on. For what you have said you need it for, I would definitely get the 7D II. I'm currently switching out going to another camera system for my landscape photography and video, but will keep my 7D II as my backup pet and action camera.

The action shot was painfully taken with the 6D, and the landscape shot was taken with 7D II. I posted both photos to show you can use each camera for the opposite of what it was made for, if you practice. Good luck with your system, what ever you decide to get. It's not so much the tools, but it's more on how much you push yourself with what you have in your hands. I'm sure you have already figured that out!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 21, 2015)

Oneand0 said:


> Fairtomorrow, what did you end up getting? It's been about a month!
> 
> I own both and shoot with both. Right now my 6D is in the repair, due to a wave catching me and camera on California coast. So I have been forced to use 7D II. 7D II is my backup camera for landscape and primary for action & pet photography. I'm a landscape photographer and do some pet photography. Both are a hobby, but I do get paid from time to time.
> 
> ...



I have an SL1. It sucks for anything moving fast due to its minimal af points. I can get the shot.. but how many do I miss? With the 7D II, it's better hit rates with less oof shots. It's extremely frustrating when the camera lags a bit, hunts, and misses a shot you know would have been awesome.. all due to af misfiring. The SL1 and 6D have like the identical af points so I think I can relate to it.. maybe? ;D


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 22, 2015)

eninja said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



i have both


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 22, 2015)

ksgal said:


> Eninja, I really don't understand why there is a need to disagree here. Everyone conceeds the 6D has a better sensor, at high iso, and has better noise performance when you are up at high iso..
> 
> Anyone who has handled both cameras can immediately tell the 7DII is the more feature rich camera, able to do more in a variety of situations the 6D can't even handle.
> 
> ...



the shutter speed goes way over 1/8000 smh do ya research


----------



## veng (Aug 22, 2015)

This is a very simple choice, which do you need more of, better AF system and more FPS or more depth of field and better high iso preformance.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2015)

veng said:


> This is a very simple choice, which do you need more of, better AF system and more FPS or more depth of field and better high iso preformance.



For a same framed image shot from the same place at the same aperture the 6D will have less dof than the 7D MkII.


----------



## greger (Aug 22, 2015)

Both cameras have features that you might like. If you were to buy the 70D you would have the swivel screen like your 60D. While it's not the birding camera that the 7Dll is, it comes closer than the 6D which is due for an upgrade.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 22, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> veng said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very simple choice, which do you need more of, better AF system and more FPS or more depth of field and better high iso preformance.
> ...



Maybe he meant improved DOF flexibility, since full frame can achieve shallower depth of field if needed.


----------



## ksgal (Aug 22, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:



> the shutter speed goes way over 1/8000 smh do ya research



Ok, I've got the camera in my lap, and on M, it shows 1/8000 for the top shutter speed. 

Specs I'm pulling say the same. 
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii#Specifications

"Shutter Speeds
1/8000 to 30 sec., bulb (Total shutter speed range. Available range varies by shooting mode.)
X-sync at 1/250 sec."

Perhaps you are thinking of iso? which goes to 16,000? (and then H1 and H2)

I'd be happy to look at any research you have showing the shutter speed faster than 1/8000


----------



## ksgal (Aug 22, 2015)

Oneand0 said:


> Fairtomorrow, what did you end up getting? It's been about a month!
> 
> I own both and shoot with both. Right now my 6D is in the repair, due to a wave catching me and camera on California coast. So I have been forced to use 7D II. 7D II is my backup camera for landscape and primary for action & pet photography. I'm a landscape photographer and do some pet photography. Both are a hobby, but I do get paid from time to time.
> 
> ...



Beautiful shots on both, Oneand0.


----------



## LovePhotography (Aug 22, 2015)

I have both the 7D ii and the 6D, and for everything other than high speed athletics, I prefer the 6D.
I prefer full frame, I'm abit underwhelmed by the 7Dii image (about what I get with the 6D with a 1.4 teleconvertor on each lens), and, since I didn't have a 5D3, I actually prefer the back layout on the 6D. As far as shutter speed, even though the 7Dii is blazingly fast, the 6D would still have been very good until just a few years ago. If you primarily do sports, and don't mind some image degradation, go with the 7Dii. Me? even though I shoot a lot of sports, I prefer the image quality of the 6D. The 6D still can do sports, just not as well.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 22, 2015)

fair tomorrow said:


> Going to upgrade my camera and having a hard choice... i currently have a 60D and use the 85 1.8, and 50mm 1.8, i shoot mostly events and eventually will get into video work. So im wondering which camera will be a better suite for me or any other recommendations. also im looking to pick up another lens for all around shooting, so any tips, hints or suggestions are welcome.


From your options: For events 6D and for video and fast action 7D2.
I had the same dilemma and went straight to 5D3
For lens, I'd suggest a 70-200mm f2.8L IS II and the 24-70mm f4L IS because both have IS and for video is very helpful.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 22, 2015)

fair tomorrow said:


> Going to upgrade my camera and having a hard choice... i currently have a 60D and use the 85 1.8, and 50mm 1.8, i shoot mostly events and eventually will get into video work. So im wondering which camera will be a better suite for me or any other recommendations. also im looking to pick up another lens for all around shooting, so any tips, hints or suggestions are welcome.



I have owned a 6D for 2.5 years and love it. Its great for events and pretty much anything other than fast action moving toward or way from you. I don't shoot much video, so can't really comment on that.

I've never used a 7D2, but sounds like a great camera for action/sports/wildlife.


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 23, 2015)

Full frame is tough to beat -- cleaner high ISO image, sharper images, deeper color depth, and greater DOF range for the same lens. To me, events often mean low light and the 6D is the body of choice. For challenging light levels, this doesn't just mean cleaner images, but quicker focusing, particularly with 2.8 and faster lenses.

Much of this depends upon your interest in video. If video with AF is more important than events, then the scales tip toward the 7D2.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 23, 2015)

****I'm just a guy that likes taking pictures! Don't take anything I say too seriously.  ****

I own a 6D. It is a great camera. I had an instant affection for it the first time I tried one in a camera store. I have rented the 7D Mark II a couple of times. I LOVE the camera. It is such a fun experience shooting with it. 

If I was starting out, I would buy a 7D Mark II and I would be happy. 

1. I don't really shoot very wide.
2. The 7D II does not look as good as the 6D but it is good. 
3. The 7D II exposes better than the 6D. (Although I shoot in manual a lot).
4. Whenever I compare 7DII and 6D files, the 6D files look a lot better. But the prints I made with 7DII files look fantastic. So I don't worry about that anymore.
5. I feel totally connected to the 7DII when I shoot with it.
6. I like to shoot in bad weather, 6D has been fine, but I would be more comfortable with more weather sealing in 7DII.
7. The wifi in the 6D is pretty handy sometimes. But I could live without it.
8. I love the focus point spread across the viewfinder of the crop camera. 

Here are two pictures I took using the 7D Mark II and the Canon 24-105 F4 something something, in Aperture Priority.

For a while I was contemplating selling the 6D and switching. Prices have come down so now I would like to buy the 7DII in addition to my 6D and have the best of two out of three worlds. (The new 5Ds files look great. I wish I had never seen them.)



JE3A1461 by LP Record, on Flickr



JE3A1497 by LP Record, on Flickr


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 25, 2015)

It's easy to get wrapped up in the specs of the tech behind the photo, but it's a fair point that both bodies will produce great images. When comparing images of the same subject from the two bodies it may be easy to see the benefits of FF. But, without the side-by-side, I'm not convinced that I could reliably pick the body (unless the ISO is 6400 and up).

For me, high ISO performance is a must which makes the 6D much better choice. But, I have played with the 7D2 and will acknowledge that it owns the "fun factor" for shooting with it's much improved AF system and high FPS option.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 29, 2015)

Meerkat said:


> ****I'm just a guy that likes taking pictures! Don't take anything I say too seriously.  ****
> 
> I own a 6D. It is a great camera. I had an instant affection for it the first time I tried one in a camera store. I have rented the 7D Mark II a couple of times. I LOVE the camera. It is such a fun experience shooting with it.
> 
> ...



those shots look boring


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 29, 2015)

eninja said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



both can do the job with the right lens and if the venue lighting isnt batcave-ish lol


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 29, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> > ****I'm just a guy that likes taking pictures! Don't take anything I say too seriously.  ****
> ...



Actually I quite like the first one; shows off the 7DII at low ISO.

On screen at 100% a crop sensor is never going to look as good as a FF, but when it comes to the realities of printing it's a different story, as long as the crop has been handles properly. The reality is that unless you want that improved high ISO performance I guess most people would be better suited by the 7DII. The files at low ISO look superb, and then you have all the other 7D benefits on top.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 30, 2015)

Here are some 6D pictures to compare against the 7dII shots I posted.

Mr. Sporgon, 
thanks for saying something positive. I _do_ take boring pictures, but this is the photographer I am. 




IMG_6130 by LP Record, on Flickr



IMG_3803 by LP Record, on Flickr



IMG_6525 by LP Record, on Flickr



IMG_2531 by LP Record, on Flickr


----------



## nc0b (Aug 30, 2015)

I own two FF and two crop, and I will never buy another crop for what I shoot. The 6D is my go-to body from landscapes to BIF. My zooms works so much better on FF whether the 24-105mm, or either 70-200mm since I generally need the wide view more than the extra reach. Besides many discussions here have concluded the extra reach is more like 1.2X instead of 1.6X. For BIF the 6D does very well, even if people complain about its crippled focus capabilities. For me I only use the center spot, and for BIF the 400mm f/5.6. See today's hawk shots attached. I don't know if a 7D II would be better, but I am not going there. Certainly there are places where a 5D3 or a 1DX would be better, but I am very happy with the 6D. I shoot indoor dance events, and the 70-200mm f/2.8 ISII is the cats meow couple with the 6D's low light capability.


----------

